# Norwegentreffen 16.02.2008 - Anmeldestart



## Jirko (29. August 2007)

[size=-2]> 
tagesgastanmeldung ohne übernachtung
[/size]
 [size=-2]> 
anmeldung mit hotelzimmerbuchung
[/size]
hallo member und (lesende) gäste des anglerboards! #h

das 5. norwegentreffen rückt so langsam in greifbare nähe. dazu möchten wir euch traditionell ab ende august die möglichkeit bieten, sich für dieses treffen anzumelden.

das norwegentreffen wird im kommenden jahr am samstag, den 16. februar 2008 an altbewährter stätte im ABACUS tierpark hotel stattfinden.

für die von weiter anreisenden bieten wir wieder die gleichen übernachtungskonditionen wie im februar diesen jahres (einzelzimmer inkl. frühstück á € 62.00 pro zimmer / nacht und doppelzimmer inkl. frühstück á € 67.00 pro zimmer / nacht bzw. € 33.50 pro person im doppelzimmer / nacht inkl. frühstück).

Wie auch im vergangenen jahr könnt ihr euch wieder über unser online-buchungsportal anmelden. folgt dazu einfach diesem link  und gebt unter dem *login für zimmer-abrufkontingente* das stichwort Norwegentreffen ein. nach erfolgter eingabe der erforderlichen daten erhaltet ihr eine automatisch generierte buchungsbetätigung via e-mail.

für gäste, welche keine hotelzimmer benötigen, steht auf unserer homepage www.norwegentreffen.de (wird mittelfristig mit den aktuellen daten kompletiert) eine anmeldemaske zur verfügung, welche ihr hier findet. bei der tagesgastanmeldung erfolgt keine bestätigung via e-mail-responder! ihr könnt euch aber sicher sein, daß alle über diesen link getätigten anmeldungen erfasst werden. ab anfang oktober werde ich dann wöchentlich die bis dato eingegangen anmeldungen hier im AB veröffentlichen.

das organisationsteam wird ab mitte september in die vollen gehen () und die basis für ein hoffentlich erfolgreiches und für alle beteiligten erlebnisreiches treffen legen. 

bis spätestens ende november wird dann auch das hauptprogramm in groben zügen stehen, welches wir euch dann rechtzeitig bekanntgeben.

ihr könnt davon ausgehen, dass auch im februar 08 wieder viele bekannte gesichter der angelszene nach berlin kommen werden, schließlich steht mit dem fünften ja ein kleines jubiläum an.

wir wünschen euch bis dahin alles erdenklich gute...

...euer organisationsteam vom norwegentreffen #h

PS: tanja und karsten (pfeiffer) haben vor kurzem – aus beruflichen und zeitlichen gründen - die entscheidung getroffen, an der organisation des norwegentreffens nicht mehr mitzuwirken, was wir vom team sehr bedauern, aber respektieren. es liegt uns dennoch sehr am herzen, beiden für die bisher geleistete arbeit und das engagement in den letzten 4 jahren herzlichst zu danken! ohne sie wäre das treffen nicht zu dem geworden, was es heute ist – eine institution für alle norwegenbegeisterten. 

tanja und karsten, wir werden euch vermissen, freuen uns aber umso mehr, euch am 16.02.2008 als gäste des norwegentreffens herzlich willkommen zu heißen!


----------



## Ossipeter (29. August 2007)

*AW: Norwegentreffen 16.02.2008 - Anmeldestart*

Hallo Jirko,
schön dass es wieder so bald los geht#6 Ich mein dass man sich anmelden kann. Die Konditionen sind wieder Spitze. Muss mal mit der Regierung reden, mit wieviel Personen wir, oder ich mit Boardis anreisen werden. Schön dass Karsten und Tanja als Gäste da sind. Meinen herzlichen Dank an ihr bisheriges Engagement.
Hoffe du hast genügend Helfer! Wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei der Vorbereitung!:vik:


----------

